# Wish R.O.I. Had a sub forum for equipment questions



## Dogenzengi (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi All,
I am a newbie and I am in the design phase of my space.
I have found some very cool things like some pretty good fans and some interesting containers to use as grow pots in hydro.

I wish R.O.I. Had a sub forum specifically about equipment like brands of lights, water pumps, air pumps, chillers, room fans, inline fans, parts for grow systems like drain/overflow kits for ebb n flo. Etc. etc. etc.

whatcha think??

Peace,
DZ


----------



## smokinafatty (Jun 2, 2013)

RIU, although a positive ROI is always nice.


----------



## potpimp (Jun 2, 2013)

Why would we need a sub-forum for that? That's the reason for this forum. Maybe a good thread could be started on the subject and made a sticky.


----------



## Dogenzengi (Jun 2, 2013)

Dyslexia is a pain, sorry, R.I.U., lol

A sticky would be perfect.
peace,
DZ


----------



## Dogenzengi (Jun 2, 2013)

ROI, ha!
must be old business creeping back into my head!
peace,
DZ


----------



## potpimp (Jun 2, 2013)

Dogenzengi said:


> ROI, ha!
> must be old business creeping back into my head!
> peace,
> DZ


I've learned to speak stoner so it's all good.


----------



## potpimp (Jun 2, 2013)

Oh geez, I thought I was in the Grow Room Setup forum, bwwwaahahahahah!! This durban poison is really messing with my brain. I'll start an equipment thread there.


----------



## sunni (Jun 2, 2013)

thanks we'll take your suggestion into consideration.


----------



## potpimp (Jun 2, 2013)

OK, there is one already in The Grow Room Setup and Design forum. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/237610-best-deals-thread-post-best.html


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 21, 2013)

a review section, similar to the seed review section, for equipment would be nice. You would actually get to hear from the people using brand X,Y or Z, or at the very least provide links to other reviews of equipment. With the amount of money lights, fans, air pumps etc.cost it would be nice to have yet another tool to make educated decisions when making equipment purchases.


----------

